# Foren Formel 1



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo.
Das Spiel ist ganz simpel. Irgendwann am Tag werde ich das Rennen starten. Also ich werde klar sichtbar psoten, dass es gestartet ist. Jetzt müsst ihr einfach so schnell wie möglich posten. Der erste, der das macht gewinnt das Rennen.
Es gibt 18 Rennen. Ich werde sie in unregelmäßigen Abständen starten. Jedoch werde ich nicht jetzt an einem Tag 5 Rennen starten.
Je nach Platz gibt es eben Punkte. Wer nach 18 Rennen die meisten Punkte hat ist Weltmeister!
Aber zur Formel gehört natürlich noch die Teamwertung. Das heißt:
Hier im Thread könnt ihr um einen Partner werben. Wie in echt werden eure Punkte zusammen addiert. Das Team, dass am Schluss die meisten Punkte hat, gewinnt die Teamwertung.
Das beste: Ihr könnt für euer Team einen eigenen Namen wählen (seid kreativ, beachtet aber bitte die Netiquette).
Meldet euch hier im Thread als Einzelfahrer an (jederzeit, auch während den Runde möglich) und bildet Teams (hier im Thread könnt ihr suchen und per PM könnt ihr dann euren Teamnamen bestimmen). Ihr müsst jedoch kein Team bilden, um teilnehmen zu können (Teambildung geht jedoch nur bevor das ganze hier startet, es gibt aber evtl. Ausnahmen, falls zwei Leute ohne Punkte ein Team bilden wollen).
Ich werde so ca. 1 Woche Ruhe geben mit Rennstarts, dass genug Teilnehmer sich melden können.

Anmerkungen:
1. Beachtet bei der Namenswahl eures Teams die Netiquette.
2. Wenn ihr ins "Ziel" kommt, bitte nicht nur schreiben: FIRST!!!1111. Sondern gebt euch Mühe, dass ein Rennflair entsteht. (z.B. User xyz fährt mit einem gewaltigen Vorsprung durchs Ziel [redet in dritter Person über euch]. Am Schluss des Rennens werde ich dann auch nochmal mehr Flair aufkommen lassen.


Die Punkteverteilung richtet sich an die aktuelle Formel 1:
1: 25 Punkte
2: 18 Punkte
3: 15 Punkte
4: 12 Punkte
5: 10 Punkte
6: 8 Punkte
7: 6 Punkte
8: 4 Punkte
9: 2 Punkte
10: 1 Punkt


Was ich mti dem ganzen zu tun habe:
Ich organisier das ganze und Spiel den Bernie Ecclestone. Ergo, ich kassier die ganze Kohle und freu mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann hoffe ich mal auf rege Teilnahme.



Teams:
*Fleisch und Bier, hier kommen wir:
Soladra
Breakyou*

*Germania** Chassala
Tragoile
 SWeeT_mushrOOms*
 
*Codebreaker:
Edou
**Ellesmere

Krazy Kows:
**schneemaus*
*Arosk*

*Boom...zisch... Ups*
*Dragon1*
*Lethior*




*
Gesamttabelle (nach 2 Rennen):
1. Arosk 35 Punkte
 2. Edou 33 Punkte
3. Lethior 30 Punkte
4. Breakyou 27 Punkte
 4. Soladra 27 Punkte
 6. Tragoile 14 Punkte
 6. Sweet_mushrooms 14 Punkte
 6. Ellesmere 14 Punkte
9. schneemaus 4 Punkte*
*10. dragon1 1 Punkt
11. Phash 0 Punkte*


Teamgesamttabelle:
*1. Fleisch und Bier, hier kommen wir:
*Breakyou Soladra 54 Punkte

*2. Codebreaker:*
Edou Ellesmere 47 Punkte*

3. Krazy Kows:*
 Arosk schneemaus 37 Punkte     (10 Punkte durch Arosk mitgenommen, da Teamänderung durch Neuzugang schneemaus.)

*4. Germania** Chassala*
Tragoile Sweet_mushrooms 28 Punkte

*5. Boom...zisch... Ups*
dragon1 Lethior 19 Punkte.










Die genauen Änderungen werden am Ende der Runde noch gemacht.
*
*


----------



## Breakyou (4. Juni 2010)

Klingt logisch.
Ich mach mit :>
einem Team würd ich auch beitretten.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 2. Wenn ihr ins "Ziel" kommt, bitte nicht nur schreiben: FIRST!!!1111. Sondern gebt euch Mühe, dass ein Rennflair entsteht. (z.B. User xyz fährt mit einem gewaltigen Vorsprung durchs Ziel [redet in dritter Person über euch]. Am Schluss des Rennens werde ich dann auch nochmal mehr Flair aufkommen lassen.



Aber das kostet doch alles Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wär aber auch dabei


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Aber das kostet doch alles Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man kann erst First schreiben und dann direkt danach editieren. Das geht auch.


----------



## Soladra (5. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Klingt logisch.
> Ich mach mit :>
> einem Team würd ich auch beitretten.



Wollnmer enes Machen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Juni 2010)

Wollen bei diesem durchaus simplen Spiel sowenige teilnehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr könnt, wenn ich ei nrennen starte auch ohne Anmeldung mitmachen.
Die Anmeldung ist nur wichtig für die Teambildung.
Aber wäre trotzdem nett, wenn ein paar Interesse zeigen würden.


----------



## Arosk (6. Juni 2010)

Ich mach mit und gründe das Team: Rasende Kloputzer

Wer joinen will kann einfach hier schreiben oder ne PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tragoile (6. Juni 2010)

Ich mach mit, das Team nenn ich Germania Chassala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Juni 2010)

Ok, ich mach im Ausgangspost mal die bsiherigen Teamgründungen. Wenn ein Partner dabei ist, einfach hier rein schrieben und ich editier ihn dann dazu.


----------



## Asayur (6. Juni 2010)

Ich würde dem Team von Arosk beitreten^^


----------



## Edou (6. Juni 2010)

Mach au mit :>


Mein Team wäre: Codebreaker oder mit jemandem ins team wäre mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2010)

Ich und Breakyou gründen das Team:

Fleisch und Bier, jetzt kommen wir!


----------



## Breakyou (6. Juni 2010)

Highfive :>


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2010)

*flosse geb*


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2010)

*poliert den Rennwagen, auf dem ein fettes Steak und ein Bierkrug zu sehen sind*
Dumdidu...
*fährt ein paar Proberunden*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Juni 2010)

Die fertigen Teams dürfen mir auch ein Pic schicken, dass ihr Logo sein wird. Kein muss, aber wenn ihr Erfolg habt, werdet ihr hier im Thread euer Logo überall wiederfinden. *g*


Teilnehmer immer her! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die fertigen Teams dürfen mir auch ein Pic schicken, dass ihr Logo sein wird. Kein muss, aber wenn ihr Erfolg habt, werdet ihr hier im Thread euer Logo überall wiederfinden. *g*
> 
> 
> Teilnehmer immer her!
> ...



Mein logo >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw team logo wäre^^


----------



## Breakyou (6. Juni 2010)

Ich präsentiere...damdamdam..
Team Fleisch und Bier, hier kommen wir!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2010)

Ich will auch n team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich nenne es:
"Boom...zisch... Ups."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (7. Juni 2010)

also ich fände die Regelung, dass einen Satz (den man festlegen müsste) schreiben muss interessanter, weil "FIRST!!11" ist jetzt nicht soo die Herausforderung zum schnell schreiben und das würde es spannender machen.


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde auch gerne mitmachen ... ich weiss nur nicht, welchem Team ich mich anschliessen soll /kann... ich schliess mich Codebreaker an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -ausser es spricht etwas dagegen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (7. Juni 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich würde auch gerne mitmachen ... ich weiss nur nicht, welchem Team ich mich anschliessen soll /kann... ich schliess mich Codebreaker an
> ...



Natürlich nicht, willkommen im Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Juni 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> also ich fände die Regelung, dass einen Satz (den man festlegen müsste) schreiben muss interessanter, weil "FIRST!!11" ist jetzt nicht soo die Herausforderung zum schnell schreiben und das würde es spannender machen.



Das problem liegt dann in Copy und paste.
Vllt. mach ich einfach eine Aufgabe, dass jeder z.B. 5 Automarken schreiben muss (editieren zählt nicht).
Wie wäre das?


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2010)

neee man sollte irgendetwas in der art "Legt sich in die Kurven, und faehrt als Erster (2ter...3ter...) ..... durchs ziel."
Fantasie freien lauf lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> neee man sollte irgendetwas in der art "Legt sich in die Kurven, und faehrt als Erster (2ter...3ter...) ..... durchs ziel."
> Fantasie freien lauf lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Chance ist zu groß mit dem Betrügen dann. Aber das mit Fantasie ist ein muss. Dass es nicht zu stumpf wird alles mit First!1111.
Aber der wo zuerst komtm wird auch gewinnen. Dasl iegt dann nicht mehr an der Aufgabe und würde glaube ich auch das Spiel zu kompliziert und unatraktiv machn.^^


----------



## Tragoile (7. Juni 2010)

Es heißt German*ia *Chassala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich suche noch Fahrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. Juni 2010)

wie soll man denn betrügen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> wie soll man denn betrügen?



Man könnte einfach irgendwas schreiben und dann editieren und sagen, war Fehler drin oder so.
Außerdem finde ich, bringt das nicht viel. Euer post sollte schon so sein, dass wie gesagt ein Rennfeeling aufkommt. Das ist jedem selber überlassen.
z.B. wenn man jetzt "nur" 2. wird so schreiben:
Schon wieder ein Kosntruktionsfehler! Platz 1 war zum greifen nah. Was ein Pech!
Ob ihrs sofort schreibt, oder erst direkt danach editiert ist euch überlassen. Aber innerhalb der nächsten 5 Mintuen nach dem Psot sollte das schon editiert sein.


----------



## Soladra (7. Juni 2010)

die posts sind doch geordnet... ichs chnall irgwie ned wie dus meinst


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> die posts sind doch geordnet... ichs chnall irgwie ned wie dus meinst



Is ja au egal.
:<
Einfach posten fürs Rennfeeling, das Spiel bleibt ein Glücksspiel, ich denke auch ohne kleine Hürde.
Aber wenn noch einige Stimmen und Vorschläge kommen, werde ich mich denen beugen.
*Weitere Teilnehmer sind immer gerne gesehen!*


----------



## Soladra (7. Juni 2010)

jedes Team entwirft ne Kiste, werbebanner, Fanartikel und so weiter. Außerdem können im TForum Fans geworben werde. Für jeden Fan gibt es nen halben Punkt


----------



## Breakyou (7. Juni 2010)

Dadurch wird aber irgendwie zu kompliziert und lenkt vom eigentlichen ab.- meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Juni 2010)

Tragoile schrieb:


> Es heißt German*ia *Chassala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hört sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du mich nimmst bin ich dabei


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Ok, es gibt 4 Teams, jeder kann sich noch jederzeit anmelden.
Ich warte noch bis morgen, dann werde ich vllt. das erste Rennen starten (ich werde ankündigen, wann die Saison beginnt).


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Also wenn sich bis heute Abend, 20 Uhr niemand meldet, dann werde ich die Saison starten (Teilnahmen jedoch jederzeit möglich!)


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

Juhu, gra dheute darf ich lang an den rechner!

*poliert den Wagen*

Breakyou, du drängst sie von der Bahn ab, ich geb gummi und wir beide werden erste. Von Siegergeld kaufen wir uns ein gutes Steak


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Die Saison 2010 ist gestartet!
Das erste Rennen wird heute beginnen...oder morgen, man weiß es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht euch bereit, wärmt euch auf und habt Spaß
Neue Teilnehmer sind immer gerne gesehen.
Dann seid gespannt auf eine tolle Saison!


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Wie kann ich das Ding in einen RSS Feed packen? xD


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Wie kann ich das Ding in einen RSS Feed packen? xD

Edit: Woah 5 Minuten Inet Frezze :O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Edit: Woah 5 Minuten Inet Frezze :O



Das heißt hier im Thread Reifenschaden, bitte!


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Ich versuch grad meinen Flitzer zu tunen.


----------



## Breakyou (12. Juni 2010)

Und gerade heute bin ich nicht so lang am PC :/

Aber ich check trotzdem nochmal das Öl und den Reifendruck falls das Rennen bald startet.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

_*DER GROßE PREIS VON AUSTRALIEN IST GESTARTET!*_


----------



## Breakyou (12. Juni 2010)

Breakyou fährt eine Bestzeit nach der anderen und kommt wie schon erwartet als erster ins Ziel!!
Der Jubel ist gewaltig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seine Fans fangen an zu randalieren!
Das war ein fantastisches Rennen!
weit und breit ist keiner zu sehen..Was für ein Saisonstart für den jungen Ausnahmesportler aus Bosnien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. Juni 2010)

Edou fährt kurz darauf mit durch´s Ziel, zwar nur 2ter aber die Fans toben für den Auftakt.
Er winkt wirkt Jedoch leicht enttäuscht über den 2ten Platz.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Jeder darf teilnehmen (auf Lethior guck). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du musst nicht unbedingt angemeldet sein, nru für ein Team musste es.


----------



## Soladra (12. Juni 2010)

Zwar nur auf dem dritten Platz, aber immerhin noch auf dem Podest, fährt schließlich auch Soladra durchs Ziel. 
Man merkt ihr deutlich an, dass sie nicht alzu stolz auf ihre Leistung ist, als sie aus dem Wagen steigt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Die ersten drei stehen fest:

Breakyou fährt mit einem Heidenvorsprung durchs Ziel, knapp 5 einhalb Minuten dahitner schafft es Edou durchs Ziel, dicht gefolgt von Soladra.
*Wann werden die nächsten Fahrer eintrudeln, es geht um wichtige Punkte!*


----------



## Lethior (12. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich war ich nur hier, um Soladra zu sagen, wenn das Rennen anfängt, aber wenn ich sowieso schon schreibe...
Der bis dato völlig unbekannte Fahrer Lethior, schafft es in seinem ersten Rennen noch den 4. Platz zu holen. Verärgert auf das Lenkrad schlagend fährt er durchs Ziel.

Ich würde zu Sola und Breakyou ins Team, wenns ok ist
*
*


----------



## Breakyou (12. Juni 2010)

1 Team besteht aus 2 Fahrern.
Musst wohl ein neues Aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frag mal Dominau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> 1 Team besteht aus 2 Fahrern.
> Musst wohl ein neues Aufmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, Lethior, wenn du nicht Independet bleiben wilslt, Gründe ein Team.
Dominau, kannst auch noch durchs Ziel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
DAS RENN EN LÄUFT NOCH, ERST 4 FAHRER SIND IM ZIEL!*


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

*Wrooom wroom*

*Kommt zu spät weil seine Razer Naga gekommen ist*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Arosk ist Fünfter. Dank einem verkorksten Reifenwechsel, konnte er nicht nach der Spitze greifen.
*Noch immer sind eingie Fahrer im Rennen, wann kommen sie endlich an?*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

*Fehlen noch einige Leute*...ich warte bis morgem 18 Uhr, dann ist das Rennen beendet.


----------



## Tragoile (12. Juni 2010)

Mit weitem Abstand kommt auch der erste und einzige Fahrer von Germania Chasalla ins Ziel.
Dieser große Rückstand ist auf ein Problem am rechten Reifen zurück zuführen, welches den Fahrer fast ganz aus dem Rennen schmiss.
Da bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es bei den nächsten Rennen besser läuft!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Geht noch bis 20 Uhr, wer noch nicht im Ziel ist!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Juni 2010)

Aufgrund starker gesundheitlicher Einschränkungen kann auch der zweite Fahrer des Teams Germania Chasalla leider erst sehr spät im Ziel ankommen


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juni 2010)

OMG- der 2. Fahrer des Team Codbreakers ist endlich im Ziel....omg - war das eine Nacht *augenroll*

Tante Edith sagt :
Das war ganz schön fies, das Rennen am WE zu starten ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Nur noch Asayur ist auf der Strecke, hat er einen Reifenschaden? Wir wissen es nicht!
Natürlich können noch jederzeit neue Spieler teilnehmen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Großer Preis von Australien:



1. Breakyou 25 Punkte
 2. Edou 18 Punkte
 3. Soladra 15 Punkte
 4. Lethior 12 Punkte
 5. Arosk 10 Punkte
 6. Tragoile 8 Punkte
 7. Sweet_mushrooms 6 Punkte
 8. Ellesmere 4 Punkte
Ausfälle:
Asayur, Getriebeschaden.



Gesamt:

1. Breakyou 25 Punkte
 2. Edou 18 Punkte
 3. Soladra 15 Punkte
 4. Lethior 12 Punkte
 5. Arosk 10 Punkte
 6. Tragoile 8 Punkte
 7. Sweet_mushrooms 6 Punkte
 8. Ellesmere 4 Punkte


Team:
*1. Fleisch und Bier, hier kommen wir:
*Breakyou Soladra 40 Punkte

*2. Codebreaker:*
Edou Ellesmere 22 Punkte

*3. Germania** Chassala*
Tragoile Sweet_mushrooms 14 Punkte

*4. Rasende Kloputzer:*
Arosk Asayur 10 Punkte







Das nächste Rennen kann jederzeit starten!


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2010)

Darf ich noch ein Team aufmachen? Hätt gern den Namen "Krazy Kows" XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Immer doch.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2010)

Juhuuuuuuu!!!! XD


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube mein Teamkamerad ist beim Start eingeschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2010)

Dann wechsel das Team und fahr bei mir mit! XD


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juni 2010)

Lange nachem alle Fahrer im Ziel sind, kommt Dragon1s Auto  Schrottkiste in sichtweite. 
Riesige Rauchwolken pustend faehrt es, und versucht ueber 10 Km/h zu beschleunigen.
In diesem Augeblick hoert man ein [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]_"Boom..."_[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Danach zischt, und eine kleinlaute stimmer sagt "ups. War nicht so gedacht."[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die kiste hat einen totalschaden, und die letzten 15 Meter muss Dragon1 sein Auto schieben.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Als alle zu lachen beginnen knurrt er :" Ich bin nicht schuld...der Murlocfingerbenzin sollte etwas anders funktionieren, das ist alles."[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Danach verschwindet er mit seiner Schrottkiste in der Werkstatt. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Eine neue idee wurde geboren.[/font]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Juni 2010)

*Der 2. grand Prix ist gestartet!



Wenn jemand einem nicht volllen Team beitreten will oder so wird das nach diesem Rennen gemacht.
*


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

ERSTER! BRUMM.

Edit: Ich wechsle das Team zu Krazy Cows oder so ähnlich, wenn das möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meins kannst löschen, ich brauch jemand der auch ins Ziel kommt.


----------



## Lethior (17. Juni 2010)

Fährt mit geringem Abstand auf Platz eins durchs Ziel, verschuldet durch einen zu langen Boxenstop.


----------



## Edou (17. Juni 2010)

Und als 3tes Fährt Edou durch....der angeschlagene reifen war sicherlich schuld...


----------



## Soladra (17. Juni 2010)

knapp am Treppchen vorbeigefahren und wütend über das bescheidene Ergebnis!


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Juni 2010)

*wrruuummmmm* gerade es noch aus dem Kiesbett geschafft! Soladra, das Abdrängen wirst Du noch bereuen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *notieren* Reifen wechseln...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Juni 2010)

Ein gutes rennen gefahren aber die Konkurrenz scheint nicht essen oder trinken zu müssen


----------



## Tragoile (17. Juni 2010)

Auch der Kapitän von Germania bringt seinen Wagen ins Ziel.

Sein Ergebnis ist ungefähr das gleiche wie im Rennen zuvor.





ps. gibts ne auswertung zu rennen 1 ?


----------



## Lethior (17. Juni 2010)

Die Auswertung steht auf Seite 3, wäre aber auch dafür, die Gesamtpunktzahl in den Anfangspost zu packen.


----------



## schneemaus (17. Juni 2010)

Leider abgeschlagen fährt schneemaus durch das Ziel - Der Motorschaden und der darauf folgende, viel zu lange Boxenstopp haben ihr Übriges getan.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Juni 2010)

Erledigt. Die Tabelle im Ausgangspost. Soll ich jetzt Arosk im Team Krazy Kow reinmachen und das andere Team sterben lassen (Asayur wird Independent)?


----------



## Breakyou (17. Juni 2010)

Breakyou kommt als letzter ins Ziel und merkt dass keiner mehr da ist :>
Traurig geht er nach Hause und frisst 2 Kilogramm Schokolade..


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Juni 2010)

Alle die noch nicht da sind haben jetzt bis nächstes Rennen Zeit noch ins Ziel zu kommen.

Sagt mir bitte jetzt, wie die neuen Teams aussehen sollen (also Krazy Kows hab ich jetzt akitviert, zählt für das rennen schon...gibt ja noch paar Independet Fahrer die ein Team bilden können).
Auswertung folgt.


Arosk gewinnt knapp vor Lethior. Arosk grüßt im Ziel nochmal die Fans und verzieht sich dann mit 3 Boxenludern in den Backstage Bereich.




Ergebnis Runde 2:

1. Arosk 25 Punkte
 2. Lethior 18 Punkte
 3. Edou 15 Punkte
 4. Soladra 12 Punkte
 5. Ellesmere 10 Punkte
 6. Sweet_Mushrooms 8 Punkte
 7. Tragoile 6 Punkte
 8. Schneemaus 4 Punkte
9. Breakyou 2 Punkte


Gesamttabelle (nach 2 Rennen):
1. Arosk 35 Punkte
 2. Edou 33 Punkte
3. Lethior 30 Punkte
4. Breakyou 27 Punkte
 4. Soladra 27 Punkte
 6. Tragoile 14 Punkte
 6. Sweet_mushrooms 14 Punkte
 6. Ellesmere 14 Punkte
9. schneemaus 4 Punkte



Arosk übernimmt die Spitze!


Teamgesamttabelle:
Team:
*1. Fleisch und Bier, hier kommen wir:
*Breakyou Soladra 54 Punkte

*2. Codebreaker:*
Edou Ellesmere 47 Punkte*

3. Krazy Kows:*
 Arosk schneemaus 37 Punkte 	(10 Punkte durch Arosk mitgenommen, da Teamänderung durch Neuzugang schneemaus.)

*4. Germania** Chassala*
Tragoile Sweet_mushrooms 28 Punkte



Breakyou und Soladra beliben an der Spitze!


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Juni 2010)

Och man....ihr seid alle viel zu schnell*schmoll*


----------



## Edou (17. Juni 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Och man....ihr seid alle viel zu schnell*schmoll*



Egal, wir holen noch auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Tröst* - Ich glaub wir Feuern die Ingis, schlechte arbeit was die da Liefern. Tzz^^


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juni 2010)

Dragon1 kommt, von oben bis unten mit Asche bedeckt ins ziel geschleppt.
Das Auto ist nicht mehr zu sehen.
Wuetend schmeisst er das Lenkrad auf den boden, flucht etwas lautes und undeutliches und verschwindet in seine werkstadt.
"Ihr werdet es noch sehen! Ich bin ein Genie! Ein Genie! Jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen Fahrer...Mir wird es langsam zu gefaehrlich"




...

In dem Sinne, ich brauche wen der mit mir ins team moechte^^


----------



## Phash (18. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte eine kleine Reifenpanne...




ich schiebs mal ins Ziel







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Juni 2010)

dragon1 und Phash schaffen es auch noch ins Ziel!


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube ich geh zu dragon1 ins Team, hab keine Lust mehr alleine zu fahren^^


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juni 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich geh zu dragon1 ins Team, hab keine Lust mehr alleine zu fahren^^



Jeah gemeinsam schaffen wir es!
Meine neue, Geniale Formel fuer den Treibstoff wird sie alle besiegen!
Gnollleber-Minze-Ethanolgemisch MUSS es einfach bringen!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

Euer Name?


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juni 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"Boom...zisch... Ups."
[/font]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Juni 2010)

Gut dann heißt ihr jetzt so... :O

Ihr bekommt 19 Punkte, also wegen dem Rennen 2.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Arosk hat ein Gerücht gehört das hier demnächst ein geheimes Rennen stattfindet.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juni 2010)

Arosk, schock mich nich so, ich dachte schon, ich fahr wieder als eine der letzten ins Ziel xP


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Juni 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Arosk, schock mich nich so, ich dachte schon, ich fahr wieder als eine der letzten ins Ziel xP



dito...


----------



## Edou (29. Juni 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> dito...



Jetz hast du mir Angst gemacht, XD.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Juni 2010)

Tzzz, wenn ihr alle 10 min schreibt, wird das Rennen nie starten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juni 2010)

Dragon1s Neue Kiste ist bereits fertiggestellt und strahlt einen Unirdischen Glanz aus.


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Juni 2010)

*wrummm, wrummmm, wrummmmm...*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Juni 2010)

*Das 3. Rennen startet unter unglaublich Schwierigen Bedingungen!*


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

Trotz extremer Bedingungen während des Rennens, schafft Lethior es seine Gegner Staub fressen zu lassen und den 1. Platz zu belegen!


----------



## Soladra (30. Juni 2010)

BÄM!Soladras Wagen rast durch die Ziehlgerade


----------



## Edou (30. Juni 2010)

Und mit nem halbkaputten Reifen fährt Edou als 3ter durch...erstaunlich..noch erstaunlicher der unfall.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juni 2010)

Dieser verflixte Motorschaden! Wütend mit den Händen fuchtelnd und mit ihrem "Werkstattmeister" per Funk fluchend, fährt schneemaus schließlich im Ziel ein.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Juli 2010)

Weit, weit hinten scheint das komische Gefaehrt von Dragon1 im gruenen Licht, doch ploetzlich zischt etwas, und das Auto rast mit einer ultrageschwindigkeit nach vorne, erreicht doch noch den 5ten Platz...
Erstaunte rufe, lachen und applaus ertoent, als Dragon1 aus dem Auto steigt. Er geht einige schritte, taumelt, haelt sich an der Wand fest.
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!
Hinter ihm explodiert das auto.

"Ups...naja muss ich halt wieder ein neues bauen"
Dragon1 verschwindet in seiner werkstatt


----------



## Tragoile (1. Juli 2010)

Trotz mehrerer Schäden im Verlauf des Rennens schafft es der Fahrer der Germania noch ins Ziel.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*"Germania** Chassala haben wirs gezeigt!",* meint Dragon1 zu Lethior, als er mit den beiden Autos fertig ist.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Meine Autos werden jedes mal besser! Wenns so weitergeht werden wir erste![/font]


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*Siegestanz auf der Motorhaube anfang*


----------



## Arosk (2. Juli 2010)

*durchfahr*

Hatte leider gestern zu tun, aber heute ist mein Lenkrad + GTR angekommen, also kann ich schon fürs nächste Rennen üben.


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Juli 2010)

*hust*sprotz*...nachdem ich die Orientierung verloren hatte, die Nächte im Wald verbrachte....schieb ich meinen Boliden über die Ziellinie...*sanitäter*schrei*....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juli 2010)

8 Fahrer haben es bisher durchs Ziel geschafft.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2010)

/push

Was los? Atombombe losgegangen?


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

Klaro


----------



## Edou (18. Juli 2010)

Der is einfach zu faul >_< wertet ja nichtmal Kreativitäts Kontest aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Juli 2010)

1. Lethior 25
2. Soladra 18
3. Edou 15
4. Schneemaus 12
5. dragon1 10
6. Tragoile 8
7. Arosk 6 
8. Ellesemere 4







Gesamt:
1. Lethior 55 Punkte
2. Edou 48 Punkte
3. Soladra 45 Punkte
4. Arosk 41 Punkte
5. Breakyou 27 Punkte
6. Tragoile 22 Punkte
7. Ellesmere 18 Punkte
8. schneemaus 16 Punkte
9. Sweet_mushrooms 14 Punkte
10. dragon1 11 Punkt
11. Phash 0 Punkte







Team:


1. Fleisch und Bier, hier kommen wir:
Breakyou Soladra 72 Punkte

2. Codebreaker:
Edou Ellesmere 66 Punkte

3. Krazy Kows:
Arosk schneemaus 55 Punkte     

4. Boom...zisch... Ups
dragon1 Lethior 54 Punkte.

5. Germania Chassala
Tragoile Sweet_mushrooms 36 Punkte














*DAS 4. RENNEN IST GESTARTET*


----------



## Edou (18. Juli 2010)

Edou fährt als erster durchs Ziel. Diesmal keine Reifen Probleme. Er winkt entgegen der Fans und freut sich erstmals auf den ersten Platz.

Nach einiger Zeit in der Werkstatt kam er zum Schluß, diesmal ein gutes Auto gebaut zu haben.


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

BRÖÖÖÖÖÖM!!!
Soladra holt für Fleisch und BIer, jetzt kommen wir den 2. Platz!


----------



## Arosk (18. Juli 2010)

Der Boxenstop hat zu lange gedauert...


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juli 2010)

Wieder auf dem undankbaren vierten Platz und laut fluchend, fährt schneemaus ins Ziel. "Dieser verf***** Mechaniker ist gefeuert!", brüllte sie beim Aussteigen aus dem Fahrzeug, welches auf der Hälfte der Strecke schon wieder versagt hat.


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Juli 2010)

*hechel*...haha^^auf den 5. platz vorgefahren....


----------



## Lethior (21. Juli 2010)

Nurnoch einen Reifen ins Ziel rollend und mit einem viel zu großen Abstand vor den anderen kommt schließlich auch Lethior ins Ziel. Wütend und über irgendwelche verrückten Ingenieure schimpfend macht er sich, seiner Führung nachtrauernd, so schnell wie möglich von der Rennstrecke.

Da ist man einmal im Urlaub und dann sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2010)

Scheppernd und Klappernd kommt auch Dragon1s Auto ins Ziel...
"Schei** Managment! Warum mussten sie mich ausgerechnet zu DEM zeitpunkt von der Arbeit ablenken -.-+"


Ich war auch im Urlaub QQ


----------



## Tragoile (25. Juli 2010)

Auch Tragoile kommt mit Verspätung ins Ziel...


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juli 2010)

/push...


----------



## Ellesmere (16. August 2010)

/push push


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. August 2010)

Ergebnis von Rennen Nummer 4:

1. Edou 25
2. Soladra 18
3. Arosk 15
4. Schneemaus 12
5. Ellesmere 10
6. Lethior 8
7. dragon1 6 
8. Tragoile 4


Gesamt:
1. Edou 73 Punkte
2. Lethior 63 Punkte
2. Soladra 63 Punkte
4. Arosk 56 Punkte
5. Ellesmere 28 Punkte
5. schneemaus 28 Punkte
7. Breakyou 27 Punkte
8. Tragoile 24 Punkte
9. dragon1 17 Punkt
10. Sweet_mushrooms 14 Punkte
11. Phash 0 Punkte




1. Codebreaker:
Edou Ellesmere 101 Punkte

2. Fleisch und Bier, hier kommen wir:
Breakyou Soladra 90 Punkte

3. Krazy Kows:
Arosk schneemaus 82 Punkte     

4. Boom...zisch... Ups
dragon1 Lethior 66 Punkte.

5. Germania Chassala
Tragoile Sweet_mushrooms 40 Punkte








Das nächste Rennen startet bald!


----------



## Ellesmere (16. August 2010)

Ich glaub die Einzelwertung kann ich knicken ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ABER...dank meineshervorragenden Teampartners, sind wir auf dem 1. Platz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. August 2010)

Wir holen auf xD


----------



## schneemaus (17. August 2010)

An die Krazy Kows kommt ihr eh nich ran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. August 2010)

tz! Mundo goes wherever he pleases xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

*DAS RENNEN NUMMER 5 IST GESTARTET!*


----------



## Lethior (20. August 2010)

Mit riesigem Vorsprung holt sich Lethior den ersten Platz!


----------



## Ellesmere (20. August 2010)

*tröt* *wuuuuusch.....* Mit grosser Anstrengung ist es der Fahrerin diesmal gelungen auf den 2. Platz zu fahren ...! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. August 2010)

Und auf 3 fährt Edou, Winkend doch wieder leicht enttäuscht!

*Als er die Wertung sieht*
Yes, team Codebreaker sind auf dem Treppchen, das wird uns Helfen!
*und freut sich nun dennoch*


----------



## dragon1 (20. August 2010)

"Vieeertaaaaaa" kreischt der Goblin Dragon1, waehrend er ins ziel faehrt.


Damit waeren wir wohl um einen rang nach oben gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2010)

Wegen eines Platten und einem verzögerten Boxenstopp kommt Soladra enttäuscht erst als 5. an.


----------



## TheEwanie (20. August 2010)

Awon rast in den Sechsten Platz, schreit jubelnd und wird mit  Tomaten beworfen.


Edit: In dem Sinne, "Suche Team".


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2010)

schneemaus zweifelt langsam. Extrem wütend kommt sie mit einigem Abstand als Siebte durch's Ziel, knallt ihren Helm auf den Boden und feuert ihren neuen Mechaniker. "Ein Boxenstopp von 10 Minuten? Frechheit! Raus!", hört man die Flüche über die ganze Rennstrecke.


----------



## TheEwanie (21. August 2010)

Gnaargh./push


----------



## Ellesmere (6. September 2010)

/push push


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2010)

Ergebnis Rennen 5:

1. Lethior 25
2. Ellesmere 18
3. Edou 15
4. dragon1 12
5. Soladra 10
6. awon 8
7. schneemaus 6


*Gesamt:

1. Edou 88 Punkte
1. Lethior 88 Punkte
3. Soladra 73 Punkte
4. Arosk 56 Punkte
5. Ellesmere 46 Punkte
6. schneemaus 34 Punkte
7. dragon1 29 Punkt
8. Breakyou 27 Punkte
9. Tragoile 24 Punkte
10. Sweet_mushrooms 14 Punkte
11. awon 8 Punkte*



Team:

1. Codebreaker:
Edou Ellesmere 134 Punkte

2. Boom...zisch... Ups
dragon1 Lethior 103 Punkte. 

3. Fleisch und Bier, hier kommen wir:
Breakyou Soladra 100 Punkte

4. Krazy Kows:
Arosk schneemaus 88 Punkte     

5. Germania Chassala
Tragoile Sweet_mushrooms 40 Punkte


----------



## dragon1 (6. September 2010)

Als Dragon1 Lethior sieht, macht er kurz eine Pause and der Arbeit mit der Maschiene und lädt ihn auf ein Bubblezisch ein. (Goblinsches x-treme Kohlensäure- Gebräu)


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2010)

Der Vorsprung muss ausgebaut werden, keine Zeit für Pausen! Los, weiterarbeiten!


----------



## Ellesmere (6. September 2010)

Welchen Vorsprung??


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Ich meine unser Team auf dem 1. Platz zu sehen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edou, ich stell schon mal den Champanger kühl...


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2010)

Jaja, wir holen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. September 2010)

Cola tut´s auch, ich Trinke nicht! - Team Wertung top, nur in unseren Einzelwertungen müssen wir uns hochboxen! (*g* Will meinen ersten platz behalten!)


----------



## dragon1 (7. September 2010)

Dragon1 kichert leicht verrückt und baut weiter an einem Motor, der gleichmassen Imposant wie auch Explosiv aussieht.


----------



## Ellesmere (21. September 2010)

Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit ner neuen Runde?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2010)

*DAS RENNEN NUMMER 6 IST GESTARTET!*


----------



## Lethior (24. September 2010)

Und wieder Mal fährt Lethior mit einem riesigem Vorsprung durchs Ziel und belegt den ersten Platz!


----------



## Tragoile (24. September 2010)

Platz 2 geht überraschenderweise an Tragoile, der aus dem nichts kommt!


----------



## schneemaus (25. September 2010)

Diesmal ist schneemaus nicht ganz so wütend auf ihren Techniker - Immerhin hat er ihr den Platz auf dem Treppchen nicht ganz versaut. Mit einem Lächeln steigt sie aus ihrem Auto aus, verschwindet dann jedoch in der Box, um ihre Mechaniker wieder einmal anzuschnauzen - Wäre der Boxenstop kürzer gewesen, hätte es auch Platz 1 sein können.


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2010)

brumm, nach Genickbruch fährt Arosk auch mal wieder ins Ziel.


----------



## Edou (26. September 2010)

Und nummer 5 gehört Edou, das war der Motor, der Reifen und das VERDAmMTE WETTER....*Flucht über das Wetter während er in die Garage fährt*

@Elle: Joa, das war so plöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (26. September 2010)

Verdammt*heuuul*....Mistrennen ...verfluchter Mist*stöhn* ...immer diese Rennen am Wochende...Unfair!! Naja....immerhin der 6 Rang...*hust*


----------



## Soladra (26. September 2010)

Soladra schiebt als siebte den Wagen durch die Ziellinie.


----------



## dragon1 (26. September 2010)

Wuetend, und vollert Russ bedeckt schleppt Dragon1 wieder mal sein auto ins ziel.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. September 2010)

Bis morgen gibts noch Zeit, dann kommt die Auswertung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (28. September 2010)

Wie aus dem nichts kommt Hajo angefahren und sichert sich hochverdient den 9. Platz. Beste Saisonleistung für ihn Gratulation


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Oktober 2010)

Ergebnis Rennen 5:

1. Lethior 25
2. Tragoile 18
3. schneemaus 15
4. Arosk 12
5. Edou 10
6. Ellesmere 8
7. Soladra 6
8. dragon1 4
9. xxhajoxx 2



Gesamt:
1. Lethior 113 Punkte
2. Edou 98 Punkte
3. Soladra 79 Punkte
4. Arosk 68 Punkte
5. Ellesmere 54 Punkte
6. schneemaus 49 Punkte
7. Tragoile 42 Punkte 
8. dragon1 33 Punkt
9. Breakyou 27 Punkte
10. Sweet_mushrooms 14 Punkte
11. awon 8 Punkte
12. xxhajoxx 2 Punkte





Team:

1. Codebreaker:
Edou Ellesmere 152 Punkte

2. Boom...zisch... Ups
dragon1 Lethior 132 Punkte. 

3. Krazy Kows:
Arosk schneemaus 115 Punkte    

4. Fleisch und Bier, hier kommen wir:
Breakyou Soladra 106 Punkte

5. Germania Chassala
Tragoile Sweet_mushrooms 58 Punkte


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Zusammen mit den Renn-Ass Lethior freut sich der irre Dragon1 ueber den Erfolg.
Doch keine Zeit zu feiern, Training und Autobau ist angesagt.


----------



## Lethior (6. Oktober 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Zusammen mit den Renn-Ass Lethior freut sich der irre Dragon1 ueber den Erfolg.
> Doch keine Zeit zu feiern, Training und Autobau ist angesagt.



Wir müssen dringend was an deinen Fahrkünsten ändern, die könnten auch mal besser werden *g*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2010)

DAS RENNEN NUMMER 7 IST GESTARTET!


----------



## Edou (17. Oktober 2010)

Als erstes Fährt Edou durch.
Sichtlich glücklich winkt er den Fans zu, der Chosen One macht das Rennen!


----------



## Tragoile (17. Oktober 2010)

Und Trago nimmt Platz Nummer 2 ein!
Eine Glückssträhne ? Die Fans glauben nicht


----------



## Soladra (17. Oktober 2010)

Und mit einem Krrachen und einem unheilvollen zischen im Motor erreicht nun auch Soladra den letzten Platz auf dem SIegertreppchen


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Oktober 2010)

Jiwhaaa....spät aber noch das Ziel vor der Dunkelheit erreicht ...


----------



## Lethior (17. Oktober 2010)

Ein "bisschen" zu spät Kommt auch Lethior beim Ziel ein.


----------



## Arosk (17. Oktober 2010)

Ach das Zeugs gibts auch noch *brumm*


----------



## dragon1 (18. Oktober 2010)

Noch ein [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"bisschen" spaeter kommt Dragon1 ins Ziel.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ds ist fies ich musste gestern ausschlafen nach dem Blind Guardian Konzert <3 [/font]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2010)

Kommt noch jmd.?


----------



## Lethior (21. Oktober 2010)

Lethior setzt sich weinend in die Ecke seiner Werkstatt 
Ganz schlechte Runde >.<


----------



## dragon1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Dragon1 Freut sich das er die runde einfach nur verpennt hat, und nix explodiert ist.


----------

